# Does temp. Sidecaps count for set on time report?



## Sushi2Go (Feb 25, 2022)

Our district hasn't allowed us to put up cardboard sidecaps for at least a year and sometimes we don't receive it. Does it count on set on time report? I know flex POGs no longer count anymore, just wondering...


----------



## smarthuddle (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes they count.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 25, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> Yes they count.



You sure about that? I'm looking through greenfield planogram set on time workgroup/depts. and temp sidecaps seems to be missing in incremental space. I only see the std/perm sidecaps.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

You kidding right? Of course they do .


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

TargetMcFly said:


> You sure about that? I'm looking through greenfield planogram set on time workgroup/depts. and temp sidecaps seems to be missing in incremental space. I only see the std/perm sidecaps.


You are looking in the wrong spot , you will find it in store director page , set on time , expand to company space /sidecaps .


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Sushi2Go said:


> Our district hasn't allowed us to put up cardboard sidecaps for at least a year and sometimes we don't receive it. Does it count on set on time report? I know flex POGs no longer count anymore, just wondering...


They do count if it’s still on the workload on the for set workload . The pog would have to be removed from ser workload to not count .


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Our district doesn’t allow cardboard shippers either but we set them on the sidecap fixture


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Our district doesn’t allow cardboard shippers either but we set them on the sidecap fixture


See, this is what I don’t understand. Corporate makes these decisions and sends these things out. So how is it right that districts get to decide if they “want” to put them out or not and causing stores more work. Because yes, it takes a lot more work to take a completely full board game shipper to the floor, stock the home and make an endcap or backstock all the remainder and tear apart cardboard shipper for the baler, then it does to take it to the floor, slap some new labels on it and let it sell.
We’ve also had upset vendors because their company pays for the display and we’ve destroyed it because our boss doesn’t like cardboard shippers on the floor.
So Target- either tell the districts to leave it alone and do what is expected or stop wasting money and even sending them. This is just stupid.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Stupid yes but we just work there


----------



## Sushi2Go (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You kidding right? Of course they do .



Those aren't the temp. sidecaps I am talking about. Those are just regular sidecaps, I already know those count. Show me the temp. sidecaps?


----------



## Sushi2Go (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> They do count if it’s still on the workload on the for set workload . The pog would have to be removed from ser workload to not count .



Are you talking about flex pogs? If it's on set workload, they no longer count for set on time.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You are looking in the wrong spot , you will find it in store director page , set on time , expand to company space /sidecaps .



It's the same thing, but anyways... Like OP said, that's not temporary sidecaps. If you go under set workload, incremental space, you'll see a drop down for regular/standard sidecaps and a separate drop down for tmp sidecaps.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 26, 2022)

Regular sidecaps are dept 102, temporary sidecaps are dept 107.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Maybe I’m miss understanding  over here like SigningLady said 102 is sidecaps and temp is 107 . 
107 temp is the ampg and cb and if you are asking if they count they sure do .


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Maybe I’m miss understanding  over here like SigningLady said 102 is sidecaps and temp is 107 .
> 107 temp is the ampg and cb and if you are asking if they count they sure do .



But were not talking about amp fixtures or cb. We know those count. Seeing that this weeks temp sidecaps pogs (there's probably 15 or so) aren't listed anywhere in set on time report makes me believe they are not counted.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

But they do show in the set workload correct? And that counts


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 26, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> But they do show in the set workload correct? And that counts



That's not OP question. The question is does it count into set on time report %. No it doesn't.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 26, 2022)

Just because it's on set workload doesn't mean they are all counted in set on time report. Target has the ability to exclude certain POGs or specific group of POGs from the report. Which includes flex POGs and in this case, temp POGs.

It would make sense not to include temp POGs seeing that most are vendor related and some sidecaps shipper never show up.


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Feb 26, 2022)

targetuser said:


> See, this is what I don’t understand. Corporate makes these decisions and sends these things out. So how is it right that districts get to decide if they “want” to put them out or not and causing stores more work. Because yes, it takes a lot more work to take a completely full board game shipper to the floor, stock the home and make an endcap or backstock all the remainder and tear apart cardboard shipper for the baler, then it does to take it to the floor, slap some new labels on it and let it sell.
> We’ve also had upset vendors because their company pays for the display and we’ve destroyed it because our boss doesn’t like cardboard shippers on the floor.
> So Target- either tell the districts to leave it alone and do what is expected or stop wasting money and even sending them. This is just stupid.


IDK in my experience (especially in toys where you have kids running around knocking things over all the time) the cardboard sidecaps normally end up falling off anyway. Once that happens, if it's dually located product I tell my DBO to push to home, set capacities to zero and trash the sidecap. If its only location is the sidecap I have them put it on a permanent sidecap fixture.


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 26, 2022)

swordfishtrombon said:


> IDK in my experience (especially in toys where you have kids running around knocking things over all the time) the cardboard sidecaps normally end up falling off anyway. Once that happens, if it's dually located product I tell my DBO to push to home, set capacities to zero and trash the sidecap. If its only location is the sidecap I have them put it on a permanent sidecap fixture.


Right, but sounds like you are at least putting them up to begin with. Once they start to fall apart or sell down is a different matter. What I’m referring to is those districts that say you can’t put any out at all when the company clearly wants them.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Just tie and zero out , or tie Saturday and untie Sunday


----------

